# Jeet Kune Do



## Kickboxer (Jan 17, 2006)

Greetings to everyone:

I'm am very glad to have found this forum where there are a lot of local martial artists.

My name is Peter and I'm a Jeetkunedo Instructor. I'm am certified by the IMB academy of California who's owner is one of Bruce Lee's personal students, Richard Bustillo. I've been living in Rochester for over a year now.

I look forward to share views and training tips with all present.

My e-mail is jeetkunedo38@hotmail.com.

Thank you for letting me join your group.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome on this board artyon:


----------



## Gemini (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Peter. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome and looking forward to your insight.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome Peter  

I hope you enjoy the board.

~Tess


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome! Is that Rochester, NY?


----------



## jdinca (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kickboxer!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter.  :wavey: Thanks for the nice introduction!  I'm looking forward to your contrubitions here!  

MJ :asian:


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome! 

:asian:


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 20, 2006)

Allow myself to introduce myself.

I am Jagermeister.  Thank you for joining me.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!  Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## still learning (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and have fun with the forums........Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## rutherford (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi!

RIT is the university I most wished I'd been able to choose, if the money had worked out right.  Otherwise, I think you're in a great location and I travel through your home town a lot.

As a former student of a PFS school, I look forward to your posts on JKD.  Perhaps we'll get together some day for a beer.  I'd like that.


----------

